# Can i have a fursona even though i'm not an artist?



## Metrolsd (Apr 18, 2016)

I really have some great ideas for a furry character but the fact that i have zero artistic talent makes bringing them to reality impossible, is it common for non-artist FA members to have a fursona and if so how do they make refs sheets?


----------



## G-forcebarkfire001 (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't anything about reference sheets. But yeah you don't need to be an artist. Just write down some details in your profile. That's what I did.


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 18, 2016)

Yea all you have to do is at least write a description of your character and have like references close to being identical to your vision. So if you hire some artist to draw out your idea for you, just inform them with the idea along with your demands. So you don't have to be an artist to have a reference sheet as you have plenty of other talents online to do so for ya.


----------



## G-forcebarkfire001 (Apr 18, 2016)

Exactly! What Suki said.


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you... As I would be right here to help ya with the idea :3


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 18, 2016)

You can find someone to draw something simple for you fairly easily, from what I've seen. There's been a lot of art-request threads here lately; watch for those.

But really, you could doodle anything and nobody'd really care. You don't need to be Van Gogh.


----------



## Metrolsd (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, anyone know of any cheap artist willing to commission me a ref sheet? I'm not looking for a distinctive art style or anything, just a draft.



Endless/Nameless said:


> You can find someone to draw something simple for you fairly easily, from what I've seen. There's been a lot of art-request threads here lately; watch for those.


cool, i'm broke atm so i'll ask someone next month, i'm going to starting working on a description untill then.



Endless/Nameless said:


> But really, you could doodle anything and nobody'd really care. You don't need to be Van Gogh.


As someone who can't even draw a proper stick figure, that's not possible for me XD


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 18, 2016)

Metrolsd said:


> Thanks guys, anyone know of any cheap artist willing to commission me a ref sheet? I'm not looking for a distinctive art style or anything, just a draft.


Not personally but like I said watch this place cuz there's often people hanging around taking requests.


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 18, 2016)

It depends on what kind of cheap are ya lookin for? @Metrolsd


----------



## Metrolsd (Apr 18, 2016)

^basically anything under 80$ USD


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 18, 2016)

Metrolsd said:


> ^basically anything under 80$ USD


Whoa boy lookitt moneybags over here my oh my 

You can probably afford something pretty decent then, I figure.


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 18, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Whoa boy lookitt moneybags over here my oh my
> 
> You can probably afford something pretty decent then, I figure.



ikr xD


----------



## Metrolsd (Apr 18, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Whoa boy lookitt moneybags over here my oh my
> 
> You can probably afford something pretty decent then, I figure.


Huh? do people here do ref sheets for less?


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 18, 2016)

$80 is fairly standard for a high quality sheet.

That said! Not everyone takes description only commissions, so be aware of it. I personally do, and I don't mind them at all. I find them enjoyable, as long as all the info I need is present.
Secondly, I charge $80 for a front/back view character sheet and people consider that a fair price, I've had a few since I started offering them a while back.


----------



## Metrolsd (Apr 19, 2016)

Would it be odd for my sona to be female even though i'm a guy?


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Metrolsd said:


> Would it be odd for my sona to be female even though i'm a guy?


Nope! You can have your fursona however you want them to be!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Your fursona is the embodiment of you how you think yourself to be.  It can be big or small, thin or chubby, winged or finned, guy or girl or whatever the hell else there is.  It's your choice!


----------



## Metrolsd (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Your fursona is the embodiment of you how you think yourself to be.  It can be big or small, thin or chubby, winged or finned, guy or girl or whatever the hell else there is.  It's your choice!


In that case, should my character truly be considered  a fursona or just an OC? As personality-wise she's completely different from me.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Metrolsd said:


> In that case, should my character truly be considered  a fursona or just an OC? As personality-wise she's completely different from me.


Well, I know people who put on a fursuit and become completely different people because the suit makes them more comfortable.  It's whatever you want, bud.  Maybe you haven't truly developed your fursona yet and this ones an OC or something.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 22, 2016)

Well, if you google "fursona ref sheet template" lots of pure white fursona refs will pop up! You can put into ms paint or whatever you use and fill it in that way, or if your sona isn't any of those species you can print it out, put another price of printer paper over it, and trace! (Changing thee little details that are different)


----------



## Diabolica (Apr 22, 2016)

Of course you can! Who says you cant? You can be whatever yah wanna be. I guess as people said just have a description about what your fursona is and just let your imagination fly fly. 

Just because you cant draw doesn't mean you should stop what you wanna do right? But if you really want a physical image of your fursona you can always look for an artist to help you out or learn how to draw c: Either way you dont have to follow social standards of knowing how to draw to be whatever yah wanna be


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 22, 2016)

yes, plenty of furries, scalies, and others do it


----------

